# Sig p-232



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I have been considering a new daily carry weapon, something in the neighborhood of a 32 or 38. I was leaning towards revolvers...strongly....which I have never owned before, when I stumbled across many pics of people who carry this one. It looks like a sharp piece. Anyone have anything they can tell me about this pistol? Have there been any major issues with this model? Is accuracy what it should be? Any help is greatly appreciated, and as always, pics are always a huge bonus


----------



## MikePapa1 (Sep 7, 2010)

The 232? As in SIGs PPK like pistol? They're great. Accurate and great shooter. I have the earlier 230. I also have a P238, which I also love.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

MikePapa1 said:


> The 232? As in SIGs PPK like pistol? They're great. Accurate and great shooter. I have the earlier 230. I also have a P238, which I also love.


+1 for the P232. It has been around a long time and is known to be reliable and accurate. Someone is going to say it so it mights well be me, now a days you can get a 9mm in this size package. 
Eli


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

**

Thank You Gentlemen, That's the response I was hoping for. I have (and carry daily) a full sized Beretta px4 9mm, and I have considered going with a smaller pistol _designed_ for concealed carry in 9mm, but I would like to get something a bit smaller that may appeal to my wife as well. She took her classes to cc here in Ohio but has yet to get her own pistol. I think the 232 may be right up her ally, and this will give me not only something much easier to conceal but something she can shoot with me and maybe decide to get one for herself. She enjoys shooting my Px4 but i think she feels like it is too large for her to carry. I appreciate the help, and will be keeping my eye out for a new little fella to add to the collection 
:smt066


----------



## Captain Spalding (Feb 10, 2011)

falchunt said:


> . . . I would like to get something a bit smaller that may appeal to my wife as well. She took her classes to cc here in Ohio but has yet to get her own pistol. I think the 232 may be right up her ally . . .


Make sure you take her with you and see if it fits her hand comfortably. FWIW, in addition to a P232 you might consider a CZ83. The CZ is easier to shoot. It's not as compact, so it's not as easy to conceal and it's slightly heavier, (which is no doubt why it's easier to shoot.) On the plus side, it holds more rounds. It feels much different in the hand than a P232, so your wife should handle them both.

Also, +1 to the P232 being accurate and a great shooter. With my P230 (almost identical to the P232) I can easily make the round steel target at 50 yds. ring like a school bell.


----------



## DocHolliday (Feb 16, 2011)

falchunt said:


> I have been considering a new daily carry weapon, something in the neighborhood of a 32 or 38. I was leaning towards revolvers...strongly....which I have never owned before, when I stumbled across many pics of people who carry this one. It looks like a sharp piece. Anyone have anything they can tell me about this pistol? Have there been any major issues with this model? Is accuracy what it should be? Any help is greatly appreciated, and as always, pics are always a huge bonus


I own a P232 SL, i.e. the one with the brushed stainless steel slide with night sights and brushed aluminum frame with rubber grips with finger grooves. When I bought this gun several years ago, it was the most expensive of the P232 variations. I'd imagine this hasn't changed.

It's a fantastic gun. It definitely feels different than the other 'grown-up' SIG pistols, but it is an absolute delight to hold and fire. I don't know if it's the rubber grips and finger groves that does it, but whatever it is, it's astoundingly comfortable. Needless to say, the .380 caliber lacks some of the kick of 9mm, which makes firing the gun even more comfortable. The slide is low to your hand, so you'll need to hold one in the shop and rack to see if it would rub against your hand when fired. Likely not, but I think that some people with really fat hands might have an issue.

I've put many many rounds through the thing, and in typical SIG fashion, it never fails. As far as accuracy goes, I did find that it's not quite as accurate as my P226 or P228, but it's still pretty damn accurate.

The only complaints I have about the gun is that the capacity is limited (i.e. 7+1) and that operating it is quite different from other SIGs. Everything from removing the clip to breaking down the gun is a little different.....although still quite easy and straightforward.

I would highly recommend owning one of them.


----------

